# How to promote your forum?



## kunnu (Oct 17, 2015)

I just started my own webmaster forum. Don't want to post sitename but want to know how can I promote my webmaster forum(web hosting related forum like vpsBoard)

Is I need to use google adword or advertise via buying signature link or post hundreds of tutorials?

Any Idea?


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2015)

The heck is with posts like this lately.... ???


Great, you have a website but no one knows about it and failed to mention it.  That's a great way to promote it   Maybe you fear ranting, meh.  Post it.


Buying ads is like burning your money for fun.  Oh it can work, but you aren't at stage or prepared to do it right or effective.  So it's buying lottery tickets.


Tutorials, sure, get to writing.   They can help, but good luck depending on them to be the generator of traffic.  You will live on a treadmill and burn out trying to produce hundreds of tutorials.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 30, 2015)

kunnu said:


> Is I need to use google adword or advertise via buying signature link or post hundreds of tutorials?



Adwords are too expensive. Hire this woman from Fiverr to create content/post on your forum.


----------



## drmike (Oct 30, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Adwords are too expensive. Hire this woman from Fiverr to create content/post on your forum.



I laugh every time I see that video since I recall the event near-live-time...


There are some other similar goodies too over there on "Use to Cost Fiverr" now it "Costs Five-Fifty yo'" and most "Cost a Whole Bunch More and what is the point anymore".


----------

